# Uber noob



## Ryan26 (Oct 21, 2019)

I am one month in doing uber's eats drove 6000miles made 4500 about 800 in gas/oil..I keep all receipts and daily in and out mileage I avg 150mi-300mi daily..should I keep track differently..and how much taxes should I be paying per 10,000k paid by uber.. thanks!!


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

You have an IRS writeoff of $.58 per business mile driven which includes dead miles. Make sure you keep an accurate record.


----------



## Ryan26 (Oct 21, 2019)

So 6000x.58 3450 1050 I'd have to pay taxes on basically..

What if you go through multiple cars...I'm buying 800 -1000 beaters


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Only the mentally challenged do Uber eats ?



peteyvavs said:


> Only the mentally challenged do Uber eats ?


Then again your from Texas, sooo sorry ?


----------



## Ryan26 (Oct 21, 2019)

I'm from Chicago and have been making between 200-300 a day in a 800 dollar car ?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Ryan26 said:


> I'm from Chicago and have been making between 200-300 a day in a 800 dollar car ?


nice! you can buy a new $800 car every week! how are your ratings?


----------



## Ryan26 (Oct 21, 2019)

UberTaxPro said:


> nice! you can buy a new $800 car every week! how are your ratings?


Every 8 weeks haha


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Ryan26 said:


> I am one month in doing uber's eats drove 6000miles made 4500 about 800 in gas/oil..I keep all receipts and daily in and out mileage I avg 150mi-300mi daily..should I keep track differently..and how much taxes should I be paying per 10,000k paid by uber.. thanks!!


Mileage log is the most important thing. A more detailed log showing stops is advised. With $10,000 in income you'll need 17,241 miles or a bit less to pay 0 taxes. .58 x 17,241 = 9,999.99
For a rounded rule of thumb if you're doing almost double the miles to money you'll owe 0 taxes. So for every $100 you make you'll need 173 miles to write that income down to 0.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

UberTaxPro said:


> Mileage log is the most important thing. A more detailed log showing stops is advised. With $10,000 in income you'll need 17,241 miles or a bit less to pay 0 taxes. .58 x 17,241 = 9,999.99
> For a rounded rule of thumb if you're doing almost double the miles to money you'll owe 0 taxes. So for every $100 you make you'll need 173 miles to write that income down to 0.


Thank you, that is simple math.. but I never calculated it that way... That really helps. Good looking out


----------

